# construir / construcción (de prototipo o maqueta)



## Jiuman

Hola,

¿Qué verbo se utiliza para construir en este caso?

bauen A / der Bau
aufbauen A / der Aufbauen
konstruieren A / die Konstruktion

El ingeniero ha construido un prototipo para la presentación.
*Der Ingenieur hat einen Prototyp für die Vorstellung aufgebaut.

¿Es correcto?


Vielen Dank


----------



## DanielB

Ich würde sagen:

Der Ingenieur hat einen Prototyp für die Vorstellung gebaut. 

entworfen si es un esbozo

saludos


----------



## Tarsis

Coincido con la opinión de DanielB. (1) = gebaut.  (2) = entworfen.

Saludos.


----------



## Jiuman

DanielB said:


> Ich würde sagen:
> 
> Der Ingenieur hat einen Prototyp für die Vorstellung gebaut.
> 
> entworfen si es un esbozo
> 
> saludos





Tarsis said:


> Coincido con la opinión de DanielB. (1) = gebaut.  (2) = entworfen.
> 
> Saludos.



Muchas gracias a los dos

¿Para qué se usa entonces konstruieren?

Aufbauen imagino que se usa para edificación o cuando se montan piezas una encima de otra hacia arriba. ¿Es correcto?

Como traducción de entworfen he encontrado en el diccionario _diseñar_.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Estopa

Jiuman said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Qué verbo se utiliza para construir en este caso?
> 
> bauen A / der Bau
> aufbauen A / der Aufbauen der Aufbau
> konstruieren A / die Konstruktion


 
Saludos


----------



## Jiuman

Jiuman said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Qué verbo se utiliza para construir en este caso?
> 
> bauen A / der Bau
> aufbauen A / der Aufbau
> konstruieren A / die Konstruktion
> 
> El ingeniero ha construido un prototipo para la presentación.
> *Der Ingenieur hat einen Prototyp für die Vorstellung aufgebaut.
> 
> ¿Es correcto?
> 
> 
> Vielen Dank


----------

